
Why do 'radical' politicians have so little to say about the future? - edward
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/11809229/Why-do-radical-politicians-have-so-little-to-say-about-the-future.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Because all radical politicians are is a reaction against the past.

